# S&W EZ 380, Your Experience?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I rented one today. Struggled with the grip safety. Squeezed the grip like it was George Soros's neck & it wouldn't fire. Had to push it in with my thumb. Wife shot it, same problems. Sister-in-law, same deal. We put 40 rounds through it & got 5 stovepipes. Put it away & shot the other guns. I tried my brother-in-law's S&W EZ 9mm & loved it. No problems. Did I rent a lemon? Are other EZ 380s better?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Haven’t heard any negative reports on that model so far. Perhaps you ended up with one that needs adjustment? Doesn’t sound right. Several positive reviews of that model on You Tube. I suspect you got one that the grip safety needs adjustment on. You shouldn’t have to squeeze it like that.


----------

